# Exercise advice



## RebelT (Apr 21, 2015)

Boy has starting excercise highlighted just how unfit I am 

At the moment I'm walking up and down the stairs until I can't manage another flight.

Can't do proper pushups any more so am starting with wall pushups.

I've also read that exercise can push up your BG levels.

One of the hardest things is actually doing the exercise after so many years of inactivity.

Anyone have any advice, tips please.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 21, 2015)

Some useful resources for people with type 2 diabetes here: http://www.teambloodglucose.com/TeamBG/Type_2_Basics.html

You're doing the right things - setting challenges, increasing amount of exercise graduallly etc. 

Hopefully, you enjoy what you are doing? If not, then can you add something eg 

to monitor your times over 5km, try parkrun check www.parkrun.org.uk/events/events/ to see if there's one convenient to you for free timed runs [many people start by alternating running / jogging / walking] on Saturday mornings 
to increase distances on foot or bike, consider geocaching www.geocaching.com and / or photography and / or wildlife watching etc


to make walking / running more interesting, try orienteering - see http://www.britishorienteering.org.uk/ to search for your local club for events and club sessions and for permanent orienteering courses [POC] at parks etc


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 21, 2015)

RebelT said:


> Boy has starting excercise highlighted just how unfit I am
> 
> At the moment I'm walking up and down the stairs until I can't manage another flight.
> 
> ...



Good for YOU ! & well done for that attitude.  Every little helps & have a look back through this section & find things that takes your interest. Good luck


----------



## Northerner (Apr 21, 2015)

You might want to look into the 'Couch to 5k' plan:

http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/c25k/Pages/couch-to-5k.aspx



Don't rush things and hurt yourself, but do try and do something every day


----------

